# If anyone wants purple coneflower seeds...



## jms

Do you still have seed available?


----------



## Hambone

I am sure DF has some left. I have alot of white and pink cone seeds if you want some.


----------



## dragonfly

Still plenty to go. PM a mailing address if you want some.


----------



## Dan Williamson

wrong place


----------



## dragonfly

I sent seeds out today. If anyone who asked for them doesn't get them by the end of next week, let me know. I think I managed to get everybody.


----------



## cdowdy

dragonfly said:


> I sent seeds out today. If anyone who asked for them doesn't get them by the end of next week, let me know. I think I managed to get everybody.


I would plant a few if you still have some. Cecil dowdy, 125 Dowdy Rd, Byrdstown, Tn 38549. Thanks


----------



## LtlWilli

I got mine today, and I'd like say thanks for your generosity...In return , I can offer you Texas Lavender (Vitex) I have 3 hives situated right inside a grove of them.Those are some kinda happy Mn. Hygienics. I also will have a few possum-haw hollies putting out seed/berries . They are not evergreen, but they do have pretty red berries that contrast the gray bark very well in the wintertime. 
I do have pyracanthas that have a load of berries for seed this year. Although the berries look so red as if they were painted with gloss red paint, the plants, if you did not know, are mucho thorny....Being barefooted, Godzilla could never attack the east side of my house.
Let me know how best I can make it up to you. Like you, I don't mind sharing either--in fact , I'm flat-out glad to do it.
Regards
Rick ~ LtlWilli


----------



## J-Bees

I have 2 Plus - minus so will sure help my girls out once I get it all set up:}:}


----------



## NeilV

My wife has expanded a flowerbed in the front yard this weekend and the seeds figure into her grand design. Thanks.


----------



## dragonfly

ndvan said:


> My wife has expanded a flowerbed in the front yard this weekend and the seeds figure into her grand design. Thanks.


OMG, watch out. She's going to get out of control. Just ask DH

You're very welcome. I hope they germinate at a high rate for her. I don't even *try* to germinate them in the bee and butterfly garden, and they keep coming up everywhere.


----------



## jeeper038

I just received mine in the mail. Thanks again.


----------



## dragonfly

LtlWilli said:


> Being barefooted, Godzilla could never attack the east side of my house.


  

You're welcome, Rick.


----------



## sds888

When would you plant the seeds? thanks


----------



## dragonfly

sds888 said:


> When would you plant the seeds? thanks


In your area, I would go ahead and plant them now and try to get them established before first freeze. They are perennials, but with a late start in the season, you might consider covering them heavily with mulch for winter. Otherwise, plant in spring, or start indoors in the winter. It takes a couple of seasons for them to start flowering, as a general rule.


----------



## jms

*Got my seeds*

I got my seeds today!!!!! Thank you! This is the coolest web site ever....with the coolest people ever!!!!


----------



## dox

I got mine yesterday and my wife says thank you thank you.


----------



## dragonfly

jms and dox (and anyone else who plants these seeds)- please let me know if the germination rate is decent. I'm going to do a test trial myself, but am curious and trying to learn what adversely affects rate of germination in hand-collected seeds. TIA


----------



## swabby

If the bees work it I'd like to have some seed. I'll PM you with addy tell me the details I need to follow . Swabby


----------



## swabby

dragonfly is this the flower?

http://www.webshots.com/g/66/51170-sh/57532.html


----------



## dragonfly

Swabby, my computer takes forever to download some pages, especially video or large photo files, so I'll link a photo below.

http://www.pbase.com/dragonfly/image/98228423


----------



## swabby

Thanks dragonfly,that the exact same one my wife and I saw on the net.
Thanks for the seed .I'll be looking for them in the mail. swabby


----------



## dhood

*Seeds*

Got mine today, thanks alot. My wife is going to start a garden project with them. When is the best time to plant them? In the spring or in the fall?


----------



## dragonfly

You're welcome. Wow, you got them pretty fast. I just sent them on Friday. Thumbs up to the USPS

I've never intentionally planted from seed, so I'm not sure when the best time is. They come up throughout the spring and summer here as volunteers. Hold up a minute, let me look in my herb book. Maybe it says.......

Okay, my herb book says to collect and store the seed in summer and fall after they have dried on the plants, then store in glass containers, so I guess that means wait until spring to sow them. If you have a place to keep them safe from freezing, you could probably sow them now, and bring them in during freezing spells, then plant them out in the garden next spring.


----------



## sds888

Thanks I got mine today too. I cant wait till spring to plant them.


----------



## dragonfly

sds888, glad you got them so fast. Anyone who asked for them that does not get them in the next few days, please let me know.


----------



## J-Bees

dragonfly said:


> Let me know. I have tons of them this year. They sprout as volunteers from seed easily, they are heat tolerant, and fairly drought tolerant, although I water them weekly. I don't know what the bees gather from them, but here, the bees work them consistently.


So guess what I got today:}:}

sure was wanting a return addie so I could send some seed your way in return:}:}

I have a momosa tree out back that is full of seed pods:

Thanks MILLIONS

JB:}


----------



## sds888

J-Bees said:


> So guess what I got today:}:}
> 
> sure was wanting a return addie so I could send some seed your way in return:}:}
> 
> I have a momosa tree out back that is full of seed pods:
> 
> Thanks MILLIONS
> 
> JB:}


I know she was sneaky I was going to send some seeds her way too but no return address.


----------



## dragonfly

sds888 said:


> I know she was sneaky I was going to send some seeds her way too but no return address.


  

If I put my return address on every package I send, I will be inundated with seeds. Besides, I thought the dragonfly stickies were cute.


----------



## Eaglerock

only DF stickers


----------



## J-Bees

dragonfly stickies were cute 4 sure along with the flower.........

what I am wondering is why in Gods green earth did someone open it: they also mulated it looks like they tryed feeling it up and into a ball trying to see what was inside then opened it because it felt empty::::

I would loved to be a fly on the wall when they did see that sack of seed's


JB:}


----------



## dragonfly

J-Bees said:


> I would loved to be a fly on the wall when they did see that sack of seed's
> 
> 
> JB:}


 

You're kidding! Someone opened it? Guess they were disappointed that there were no jewels inside.


----------



## J-Bees

yes it was opened. 

But remember I live just outside DC where people send other folk that white powder that kills. that's how I figer it happened.


----------



## dragonfly

J-Bees said:


> yes it was opened.
> 
> But remember I live just outside DC where people send other folk that white powder that kills. that's how I figer it happened.


Gee Whiz:s Hard to believe. Good thing I wasn't sending you a basket of baking supplies. It may have turned up missing.


----------



## greenismycolor

Hi.....I recieved my seeds :thumbsup: Thanks a lot!!!!

green


----------



## Jeffrey Todd

Hi Dragonfly,

I received the seeds in the mail today. Upon seeing the package, I knew instantly what they were and who they were from thanks to the little dragonfly and bee stickers where the return address should have been. 
Many thanks, and I wish you would at least let us reimburse you for the postage and nice, bubble-wrap envelope. You are too kind.

Jeffrey


----------



## dragonfly

Jeffrey Todd said:


> I received the seeds in the mail today. Upon seeing the package, I knew instantly what they were and who they were from .


Wow, you got them pretty quickly
Thanks for letting me know you received them, and let me know how they germinate (assuming they do) I am happy to give the seeds and pay for postage. It's my way of trying to make the world a better place.


----------



## 1reb

Thank you!!
they came in saturday
Johnny


----------



## dragonfly

You're welcome Johnny. Good luck with them!


----------



## Jeffrey Todd

Hi Dragonfly,

Just wanted to let you know that about a week ago the first of the seedlings emerged. Now that they look to be successful, I am going to plant more of the seeds you sent me.
I'll let you know how they do and when they bloom.

Thanks again,

Jeffrey


----------



## dragonfly

I'm so glad to know they germinated. Any idea what the germination viability rate is?


----------



## Jeffrey Todd

I would guess somewhere in the 50% range. I feel that is pretty good considering that I had them in a dark closet for a few months and did no prep (scarification, cold exposure, soaking, etc.) I have another batch brewing in the soil now, so I'll have a little more data. 
My wife is excited to see them coming up and can't wait to get them in the ground!


----------



## dragonfly

That's also not bad considering that I just went and picked old flower-heads off "whenever". I figured at least some of them were viable because they come up in my flower beds as volunteers.


----------



## NeilV

*Yep, they're viable.*

DF, 

My wife planted some of the seeds and they are coming up.

She says thanks,

Neil


----------



## lupester

*Any seed left*

Dragonfly, 
do you have any seed left? I am creating a 8' x 10' area or yarrow and some other coneflowers would be great.

Lupester


----------



## jaglx

Would anyone that got seed from dragonfly last year, be willing to send some my way this year? Please


----------



## dragonfly

Neil- glad they are sprouting. I'm seeing new ones all over my perennial flowerbed. 

To the others who asked, I do still have some seeds left- just pm me a mailing address and I'll try to get them out next week.


----------



## dragonfly

Okay everyone- I'm out of seeds now- shipped out some packs today. Will have some more late in the summer after my plants have bloomed and the seedheads are dry.


----------



## Hambone

Are yours blooming yet DF? Mine are. :banana:


----------



## lupester

Whats the best time to plant the seeds?


----------



## dragonfly

Derek- mine look they will be blooming in a week or two. The flower heads are forming.

Luepster- the best time to plant is probably fall, but if you plant them now and keep them moist, they will probably survive and bloom next year. I don't plant any of them purposely, and they come up all over the perennial bed as volunteers, so I don't know the best time to plant for sure.


----------



## lupester

Thanks Dragonfly I just got mine in the mail!!


----------



## jaglx

Me too, Thanks dragonfly!

It's my way of trying to make the world a better place.

You put a smile on my face today, again Thks


----------



## dragonfly

You guys are both very welcome, and can have more seeds later in the summer if you want.


----------



## Les Evans

Is it to late to get in on this?
Would love to give these a try.

Thank You
Les


----------



## dragonfly

Les, I should have more seeds in July or August. They are just now starting to bloom, and will need time for the flowers to dry where I can harvest seeds. Just PM me sometime in mid or late summer with an address. I'm sure there will be plenty to go around.
If they grow in your area, you will probably really like them. I planted 6 plants about 5 or so years ago, and now they are all over my perennial bed and cover an estimated 30 or 40 square feet. They come up readily as volunteers, tolerate heat, and reportedly tolerate drought, although I water them about once weekly during the heat of the summer.


----------



## Les Evans

Will do dragonfly

Thank You
Les


----------



## Loonerone

I have these growing - I bought seed - please can you tell me how to harvest seed from the plant? I love doing that and never thought of it with these. I also have gold coneflower started this spring from bought seed - we'll see how that goes - be'd happy to share seed if I can learn how to capture it from the bloom!

Thanks, dragonfly


----------



## dragonfly

Loonerone said:


> I have these growing - I bought seed - please can you tell me how to harvest seed from the plant?


It's easy with coneflower. Just let the old flowerheads dry on the plant until the top of the stem (where it connects to the base of the flower) turns brown. Cut the dried flower heads off, and either shake them vigorously, or do as I do, and cheat by manipulating them with your thumbs to force the seeds off. The longer you let them dry, the easier it is to get the seeds to shake loose. (I recommend gloves if you are going to remove them manually- they are quite prickly.)


----------

